# A Dark Chocolate a Day Keeps the Doctor Away



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Daily Dark Chocolate Good for the Heart, Loaded With Flavonoids
Here's news that's hard not to like. Eating a small, 1.6-ounce bar of dark chocolate every day is good for you. Very good for you, find Mary Engler, PhD, RN, of the University of California, San Francisco, and colleagues.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20040601/dark-chocolate-day-keeps-doctor-away


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup. Knew that. It's nice to get some reinforcement! 

And my grandfather insisted that "red wine builds red blood".

Dark chocolate. Red wine. Life is good!


----------



## Ina (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes it is Georgia. I can eat the chocolate, but you'll have to drink the wine for me. :chocolate::beerandwhistle:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2014)

Bring it on Meanderer. Sounds like a taste of heaven to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

...ran into the guy with the "wet blanket" and was reminded that there are negative side effects to a "dark chocolate diet".   ...I'm only saying...

http://www.livestrong.com/article/392195-chocolate-negative-side-effects/

Chocolate contains large amounts of butter, sugar and cream, which can break your diet.

Alice Lichtenstein, a professor at Tufts University recommends that you cut out other treats on that day or that you walk an additional 30 minutes to counteract the additional calories you’re getting.

The excess sugar may also send you to the dentist more often than you’d like with tooth decay and cavities.

The National Digestive Diseases Information Clearinghouse recommends that you avoid chocolate to help control GERD.

Dark chocolate contains more caffeine than milk chocolate, and both contain theobromine, which is a substance closely related to caffeine.


----------



## Honey (Jun 18, 2014)

could I swap it for a plate of chips?raying:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

Honey said:


> could I swap it for a plate of chips?raying:


[h=1]You CAN have that plate of chips![/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2125798/You-CAN-plate-chips-Why-fried-foods-bad-you.html


----------



## d0ug (Jun 18, 2014)

I am lucky I live a few miles from where they grow and the factory where they make chocolate. You can buy it in a raw form and then processed I am trying to talk them into using a sugar substitute. I buy a semisweet chocolate from them the ingredients are chocolate, sugar, vanilla, and salt.
70% chocolate.
Chocolate has a very high ORAC score and has more benefits than drawbacks.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 18, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *You CAN have that plate of chips!*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2125798/You-CAN-plate-chips-Why-fried-foods-bad-you.html



I question some of these studies they said that lard is still off limit but the studies just done and published show that oils were bad and saturated fats are OK. Also even olive oil once heated becomes a trans fat. 
This study was probably funded by Crisco the same people who gave 1.7 million dollars to the AHA to promote Crisco


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I question some of these studies they said that lard is still off limit but the studies just done and published show that oils were bad and saturated fats are OK. Also even olive oil once heated becomes a trans fat.
> This study was probably funded by Crisco the same people who gave 1.7 million dollars to the AHA to promote Crisco


I agree dOug, it's always good to question these studies, and ask who is paying for them.


----------



## Honey (Jun 18, 2014)

I fry my chips in lard!


----------



## Shirley (Jun 18, 2014)

I knew if I lived long enough, they would say chocolate and a drink or two would be good for you.  Oh, and don't forget coffee. :bigwink:


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 19, 2014)

My problem is..........if I have choc around, I can't eat just one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Yes it is Georgia. I can eat the chocolate, but you'll have to drink the wine for me. :chocolate::beerandwhistle:



I'll drink to that, Ina


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2014)

You got a deal Georgia, just don't get us tipsy, we might fall down. :cheers1:


----------

